# My Geryi Shoal



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are a few pics I got last night of my new guys... 4 total... I will post more pics tonight or tomororw...

Little background: Picked these guys up from Wes Wednesday night, was up till about 3am getting them in the tank and acclimated, they are currently in my 75 but are getting a 180 to live in this fall when I move, smallest is around 8" and the two biggest are around 10" or so. One does have a bad eye that appears to be a defect from birth after closely looking at some pics, and one got a small scratch on his eye during transport when Wes picked them up we think, but he is being treated with salt and melafix and it has showed improvement and he is still able to see out of the eye so I think it should heal up just fine. No sign of them nipping at each other or anything, all seems to be well in the tank. I am going to take out some of the driftwood and plants I have in it right now when I get time to get them a little more swimming room. Other than that... here are the first few pics, and more will follow:


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

wow fantastic pics!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great pics thanks for sharing.. whole tank shots please?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

wow excellent pics especially the top one


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Very NiCe Geryi...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That first one is really nice. Congrats on picking these up.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Looks awsome. Congrats!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great pick up.
Congrats


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Spectacular pics and specimans!!! Full tank shots please!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That first one is really nice. Congrats on picking these up.


Thanks... I took like 400 pics last night, and those are some of the few I liked... I think total I only got like 10 that I approved of... will def get more tonight though and post em up, wanna get a few of them as a group.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I've seen those before :nod:

Good luck with them.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

how thick is an adult, they look more slender than rhoms right?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

They are slender then Rhoms of the same size.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

locust said:


> how thick is an adult, they look more slender than rhoms right?


Yes, they are similar to macs, sanchezi and others of the same, more so of the compressus grouping, maybe 1" to 2" thick at the max.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

one word. AMAZING


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

wow very nice.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Amazing pick up. look forward to the full tank shots.

Trystan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> That first one is really nice. Congrats on picking these up.


Thanks... I took like 400 pics last night, and those are some of the few I liked... I think total I only got like 10 that I approved of... will def get more tonight though and post em up, wanna get a few of them as a group.
[/quote]
Pictures never do these fish justice....I was refering to the geryi though...he is a beautiful fish.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That first one is really nice. Congrats on picking these up.


Thanks... I took like 400 pics last night, and those are some of the few I liked... I think total I only got like 10 that I approved of... will def get more tonight though and post em up, wanna get a few of them as a group.
[/quote]
Pictures never do these fish justice....I was refering to the geryi though...he is a beautiful fish.
[/quote]

I named that first fish Ripple cause his top fin is a little goofy and looks like a ripple in the water I think... he is the one that poses best for pics as well though, likes to sit right in the front of the tank or swim back and forth at good angles for pictures


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

:bow: muy bueno fish y muy bueno fotos 
keep them comin


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Beautiful fish you got there


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Some more pics of the geryi:

*The Racing Stripe:*









*Mr. Ripple himself posing for another picture*









*Full tank shot after taking out some plants and driftwood... they have a clean area along the front glass to swim and then a clear area in the middle, the line of plants you see blocks you from seeing the bare area in the middle where they swim back and forth and then they usually hang out on the left in the bare area near the onion plant and biowheel intake:*









*All four of them showing the racing stripe:*


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Sweet new pictures.
Nice tank and fish


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You've got a great group there,
A very good pick up for sure.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice, u made the right choice to go wid geryis.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

those fish are absolutely georgeous!

nice tank.. is that big enough for all of them?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> those fish are absolutely georgeous!
> 
> nice tank.. is that big enough for all of them?


They are gorgeous... I am glad I got them... as soon as I got to Wes's and saw them I knew I had to get them all, couldnt walk away with just one as I was planning to.. how could I break up a group that had been together for so long and had always gotten along.

It is big enough that they fit and have room... not big enough to keep them in for an extended time. I have take out all the driftwood and plants that get in the way of them swimming and adjusted the plants to give them two clear lanes so to speak to swim back and forth within. Come August I will be getting a 180g tank with a wet/dry filter from Wes for them to live the rest of their days in... they have previously lived in a 90 which is only 2" taller than my 75 so they should be fine for the two months they are going to be in it. I will be doing 3x weekly water changes for them and have about a dozen mollies in there now and will be adding another dozen in a couple days to help keep their attention away from one another. Aquascaping a 180 tank should be interesting... I am starting to round up some driftwood from people, and will have to start finding good deals on plants and some lights, etc for the 180.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They are amazing! I can't believe I didn't see this thread sooner. Congratulations on the geryi, a very nice pick-up for sure! They all look flawless and so does the tank.

You should work on some pictures to enter in the next Piranha POTM contest! 
~Taylor~


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> They are amazing! I can't believe I didn't see this thread sooner. Congratulations on the geryi, a very nice pick-up for sure! They all look flawless and so does the tank.
> 
> You should work on some pictures to enter in the next Piranha POTM contest!
> ~Taylor~


Workin on some more pictures... wore my batteries out over the last few days... Im sort of a perfectionist when it comes to pictures that Ill actually show people... to get those 7 pics, I probably took close to 600 all together and only really approved of those few... and maybe 1 of those I think is good enough for pic of the month... I will def be trying to get some more though and get one entered when the time comes around.

If you are every down towards Lansing you are more than welcome to stop by and see them and my other tanks.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very Nice!!

I'd like to stop by sometime, especially after you get the 180 set-up, that'll be Awesome!!

Where are you moving, are you going to be in Lansing still?

I know what your saying about the pic's, it's hard as hell to take good pic's of fish, they always want to come out blurry.

They look real good, looking forward to more


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ducklake said:


> Very Nice!!
> 
> I'd like to stop by sometime, especially after you get the 180 set-up, that'll be Awesome!!
> 
> ...


You are welcome to come on by anytime to check them out. I will still be in East Lansing, just be on the ground floor of either a house or apt so that I dont have to worry about my tanks crashing through my floor









They do always want to come out blurry, I am getting better though, I find taking them when the rest of the room is dark helps a lot... but yep, anytime you wanna stop by you are more than welcome, just PM me and we can figure it out.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

BEAUTIFUUUUUUUUUUL!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Stunning stunning stunning...oh...by the way...did i mention stunning.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i love geryi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

your pics made me drool on my shirt.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow thats is a wonderful setup, Geryi are the sh*t.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Those fish are fabulous.








Good luck with the shoal.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Amazing fish and pics


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

great setup







geryi are awesome fish


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you all.. I am so happy with them, and I cant wait to get them in a bigger tank and give them some more room to swim and interact.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the Geryi


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

damn you take nice pics. the more i see them the more i wish i had kept them.
wes


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, those fish look awesome, and that tank setup rocks, great job


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Great pictures. Good luck with those guys.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I've seen those before :nod:
> 
> Good luck with them.


Same here, I just can't remember where.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Your out of your mind Wes, these are a gold mine.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking shoal... congrats :nod: !


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Fantastic fish!!!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Are they agressive as hell/mean eaters?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Are they agressive as hell/mean eaters?


very much so


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

therizman1,

NICE purchase!







I'm glad to see you got all of them. They make for sweet setup excellent color and those guys were big. Never really understood all the fuse over those fish, (Geryi)after seeing the tank I now understand why.








Enjoy....


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> therizman1,
> 
> NICE purchase!
> 
> ...


I am glad I decided on all of them too... I dont think I would have been nearly as happy with only one of them. They are definitely worth all the fuss and the price though in my opinion!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Great fish and pics! Do you know how old they are because they have some nice size..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

als said:


> Great fish and pics! Do you know how old they are because they have some nice size..


Piranha King may have a better idea to age... would guess at a minimum 4 or 5 though... they are very nice sized fish, I used to thing my 7" mac was big and now he looks small compared to these guys.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

2 of them were brought in by ash a few years back at around 5". the other 2 were from back51 at one point. id say 4-5 years old is about right.
wes


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

unbelievable


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hemi said:


> unbelievable


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice p


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

rizman1 wdup bud I will be messaging you for some great info.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

bmpower007 said:


> rizman1 wdup bud I will be messaging you for some great info.


Any info youd like just let me know and Ill do my best to help you out!

AIM - therizman2


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 2 of them were brought in by ash a few years back at around 5". the other 2 were from back51 at one point. id say 4-5 years old is about right.
> wes


The one with the weird eye was brought in by Ash. Mashunter purchased it from Ash and I purchaed the fish from Mashunter.

The other Geryi I had was purchased at Shark Aquarium back in the day. The guy who originally owned it goes by "New Guy" on this board. He lived in New Jersey, saw the Geryi and got it. He then moved from NJ to Ohio where I later picked him up. I don't know what age or size the fish was when it came in.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Gorgeous tank dude! wow you did an excellent job with the Geryi.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome geryi shoal.....man they look good


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but it is a very awesome tank and the fish


----------

